# Gibson Madness at L&M Kanata



## gear_addict

Gibson Madness at L&M Kanata


----------



## BDoubleG

Man I'd love to grab that 335 - I've got family in the area. If it was black, it would be a done deal!


----------



## bgreenhouse

Again, it's always Ottawa. Like some Bermuda Triangle for guitars.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito

Was about to get the 335. Its gone!


----------



## Budda

Wow i thought the black lucille at spaceman was priced ok…


----------



## dmc69

Wow, a Lucille for 2500!


----------



## BlueRocker

They all went super quick.


----------



## player99

I'm glad they're gone. Whew!


----------



## DC23

...Look for them on your preferred online marketplace soon.


----------



## Okay Player

bgreenhouse said:


> Again, it's always Ottawa. Like some Bermuda Triangle for guitars.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I was there on Saturday and none of those guitars were there


----------



## Chito

I don't see any of those guitars anymore. hmmm.....


----------



## Parabola

For whatever reason, Kanata LM always seems to have a steady stream of used Gibsons, and it’s rarely out on the floor. I’ve had guys tell me they traded in stuff and I’ve called same day asking about it, nobody knows anything about it, and days or weeks later you see a dump of guitars like this. They must just sit on them and bust them out for special events.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Anything lefty? Anywhere in Ontario?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I was about phone the Kanata store as I was heading to my car. Glad to hear the 335 is gone.


----------



## dmc69

I ended up with one guitar (not the 335 unfortunately), but I was mulling over some others. Clicked on one listing, and then hit the back button. Almost all of them disappeared in those few seconds. Someone must have made a HUGE single purchase. Or Kanata might have pulled them. The guy on the phone told me they had intended to keep them in the Ottawa region. Then again, if you want to keep them in the area, why list them online??


----------



## bentwire17

“The guy on the phone told me they had intended to keep them in the Ottawa region. Then again, if you want to keep them in the area, why list them online??”
So mentioning you were a Freedom Convoy Trucker fan would hinder a purchase from the Ottawa store?


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe

I'm closest to the Vaudreuil location. Amazing (almost 20% off) sale on polish and a stool. Cough, cough. Not so much on instruments.


----------



## Permanent Waves

Those were crazy prices, better than Black Friday. I was going to drop by on my way to work but got held up in meetings from home. Just as well, that was too tempting.


----------



## tomee2

JBFairthorne said:


> Anything lefty? Anywhere in Ontario?


Usually the Orleans store in Ottawa has left handed guitars.


----------



## dmc69

bentwire17 said:


> So mentioning you were a Freedom Convoy Trucker fan would hinder a purchase from the Ottawa store?


Not sure if I'm missing something here. Who's the freedom trucker fan? Me?


----------



## dmc69

Gibson J45 $1599. Gogogo!


----------



## tomee2

Keep checking this store... the Bonamassa gold top Studio was back up at 1pm today for $999... I had it in my basket, answered a phone call for 5 minutes... then no longer available.. 
A black and white Studio also listed as of 3PM.


----------



## tomee2

LP classic, $1699.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

If that’s a 2003 Classic (looking at the serial number) that might be a _really_ nice guitar.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> If that’s a 2003 Classic (looking at the serial number) that might be a _really_ nice guitar.


I was in the store today, asked about all these Gibsons. Young guy at the rentals desk said it was a ...large... estate sale, and it's been a hectic few days.


----------



## Parabola

I was there about an hour ago, the Classic is an early 2000’s and looks nice, the clerk said they also have a Traditional in the back but I didn’t see it.


----------



## Rollin Hand

As of 9 a.m. there is a black Studio up for $899.


----------



## Parabola

Whoever the previous owner was, he was definitely a guitar guy judging by the collection and the care he took of them. Hopefully they all go to good homes!


----------



## Okay Player

Parabola said:


> For whatever reason, Kanata LM always seems to have a steady stream of used Gibsons, and it’s rarely out on the floor. I’ve had guys tell me they traded in stuff and I’ve called same day asking about it, nobody knows anything about it, and days or weeks later you see a dump of guitars like this. They must just sit on them and bust them out for special events.


They normally sit on them and then as you say bust them out for special events. This is the first Gibson month I've walked in on the first day and seen 0 uses Gibson's.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan

bgreenhouse said:


> Again, it's always Ottawa. Like some Bermuda Triangle for guitars.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


So true, always cheap stuff listed in Ottawa


----------



## tomee2

Parabola said:


> Whoever the previous owner was, he was definitely a guitar guy judging by the collection and the care he took of them. Hopefully they all go to good homes!


Yes, agreed. I bought one of these, the white Studio. I posted about them here, then thought I'm stupid to not buy the white one.
It's clearly been played, with buckle marks on the back and a few chips. But the setup was perfect as is, and the frets are barely worn.
And the price with tax was lower than anything on Kijiji right now for the same guitar, and 5 minutes from home with no crazy kijiji meet up at a Tim Hortons, and easy online payment, hard to say no to that.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> ...with no crazy kijiji meet up at a Tim Hortons


We’ve dealt with each other before?


----------



## Parabola

tomee2 said:


> Yes, agreed. I bought one of these, the white Studio. I posted about them here, then thought I'm stupid to not buy the white one.
> It's clearly been played, with buckle marks on the back and a few chips. But the setup was perfect as is, and the frets are barely worn.
> And the price with tax was lower than anything on Kijiji right now for the same guitar, and 5 minutes from home with no crazy kijiji meet up at a Tim Hortons, and easy online payment, hard to say no to that.


I picked up one too, set up perfectly, excellent condition, the case was even labeled. It was obviously a loved instrument.

I tip my hat to that gentleman.


----------



## tomee2

Parabola said:


> I picked up one too, set up perfectly, excellent condition, the case was even labeled. It was obviously a loved instrument.
> 
> I tip my hat to that gentleman.


Yes, labelled case on this one too, and it makes me wonder who the person was.


----------



## Parabola

I hope LM treated the family well. I was looking to sell a mint 2013 SG Standard last fall, they offered me $530 for it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Parabola said:


> I hope LM treated the family well.


They were selling his ES-335 for $1995 and were still making a profit.

They did not.


----------



## Parabola

Well, I certainly appreciate the guitar from the estate that I’m now the caretaker for, as I’m sure most of the people who picked up a guitar from this collection are. Perhaps that was point, the family got some money, the guitars found happy homes and all is right in the guitar universe.

It’s a good lesson though for the next update to my will. The sentimental guitars to certain People, the other guitars and gear to a few trusted guitar friends to sell for the best prices with the money to go back to the family. 

LM won’t be making a dime off me after I punch out


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Parabola said:


> It’s a good lesson though for the next update to my will. The sentimental guitars to certain People, the other guitars and gear to a few trusted guitar friends to sell for the best prices with the money to go back to the family.
> 
> LM won’t be making a dime off me after I punch out


A good example was that Cherry Red ES-335 Dot for $1995. I have to guess that L&M was making at least 20% off of that so the family got $1595.

There are probably more than a few members here who would have hopped in the car immediately to pay anything under $3k for that. Certainly at $2595, it would have been a mad scramble to see who could get there first. The family could have made another $1000 with very little effort.

I know… The family probably had other things on their minds but they obviously knew these were worth a considerable amount of money so even a little research could have benefited them greatly.

Even L&M could have listed that guitar at a more realistic price. I’m sure even $2795 would have seen it snapped up almost as quickly. After all, a “run of the mill” gloss 335 is now $4099 new.


----------



## Parabola

I have no idea How these things go behind the scenes.

In my old local music store years ago, estate consignments seemed to be handled very respectfully.


----------



## jfk911

I just checked the site for shits and giggles and they have a J185 listed for $1799, I've put it on hold and going to check it out right after work.


----------



## Parabola

jfk911 said:


> I just checked the site for shits and giggles and they have a J185 listed for $1799, I've put it on hold and going to check it out right after work.


Well, did you get it?


----------



## tomee2

They had an Inverness green 2013 Traditional as well the other day, from this estate I suspect.. $1699 like the Classic.


----------



## bobartlarry

tomee2 said:


> They had an Inverness green 2013 Traditional as well the other day, from this estate I suspect.. $1699 like the Classic.


Ouch, missed that one.


----------



## Parabola

tomee2 said:


> They had an Inverness green 2013 Traditional as well the other day, from this estate I suspect.. $1699 like the Classic.


There told me about that one when I was there, but I didn’t get to see it. I did see the Classic and it was in great shape, however the inlays seemed to have changed colour with age.


----------



## tomee2

Parabola said:


> There told me about that one when I was there, but I didn’t get to see it. I did see the Classic and it was in great shape, however the inlays seemed to have changed colour with age.


The Classic was from 2003 I think, so if they were a greenish yellow I think that's how they looked from new. People call them "snot green" inlays. You either love them or don't.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> They had an Inverness green 2013 Traditional as well the other day, from this estate I suspect.. $1699 like the Classic.


You need to keep me on speed dial for situations like these. Or maybe something like the Bat Signal…


----------



## Parabola

tomee2 said:


> The Classic was from 2003 I think, so if they were a greenish yellow I think that's how they looked from new. People call them "snot green" inlays. You either love them or don't.


The sales associate thought they had aged, I’ve only seen the snot green tuning pegs, not inlays, the guitar was really nice, the inlays didn’t bother me. I think it was a 2003, I quickly glanced at the birth certificate, I think most of the guitars were of that era. I was tempted to buy it, but didn’t want to push my luck at home


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Parabola said:


> I was tempted to buy it, but didn’t want to push my luck at home


For the love of God, _CALL ME!!!_


----------

